# i want to add 1.5 or 2 tb hard disk, will power supply support



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 2, 2009)

i want to add 1.5 or 2 tb hard disk, will power supply support this big hard disk.

i have currently 3 hard disks and i dvd writer and no graphics card or other thing
i have 400 watts iball power supply 
i want to add 1.5 tb hard disk can there be power supply problem for this big size hard disk , 
i will add ony ide not sata hard disk.

i have 300 gb , 20 gb , 80 gb harddisk currently , if there is power supply problem i can remove maximum 1 harddisk that is 20 gb . mine computer is pentium 3.0


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2009)

Go for Western Digital Caviar Green series HDD. They are pretty good at power saving and I think a 400W should easily drive these HDDs.

make sure that you backup important data as HDDs these days are facing lot of crashes.


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 2, 2009)

Go on add any hdd! U wont have any problems


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 2, 2009)

HDD's hardly consume much power! So not a problem. But just as an advice change ur PSU. If you have a good GPU then especially change it!


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Go for Western Digital Caviar Green series HDD. They are pretty good at power saving and I think a 400W should easily drive these HDDs.
> 
> make sure that you backup important data as HDDs these days are facing lot of crashes.



why they face crashes , any reason or because they are of huge capacities 1 tb . i am afraid where to backup 1 or 1.5 tb data that i will put on that huge harddisk
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


hell_storm2006 said:


> HDD's hardly consume much power! So not a problem. But just as an advice change ur PSU. If you have a good GPU then especially change it!



u mean graphics card .
if u mean that i dont have graphics card .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

^^

HDDs crash because they hv mechanical(moving parts) like the read write headers and spinners...

if u dnt want any crashes, then opt for SSDs = Solid State Drives, but they are (at this very moment) damn costly..  so unless they become mainstream, its no use buying them.. 

Go for WD HDDs, they are solidly built for performance..


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 6, 2009)

but i am using 320 gb harddisk from more then 1 year and no problem at all. are new hard disks that are coming today are not reliable.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

Its upto your luck. So pray before you buy one. On your day you might just end up with an extremely solid reliable drive. Check warranty and buy accordingly. If you are adding HDD's, get 2x1tb insead of 1x2tb and backup all ur data on the second hdd.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2009)

true. HDD crashes has become so commom these days. But that is only with Seagate. I haven't come up with any complaints on samsung or WD or hitachi hdds crashing.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

^*rhitwick* had a WD MyBook Essential 1TB External HDD crash on him and as a replacement he got the MyBook Mirror 1TB.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2009)

^^ wow. forgot that. so, WD has joined the party. 

Is this extremely high density perpendicular recording to blame. Ever since seagate started perpendicular recording on HDDs (from 7200.10), their HDD with high density (500Gb and higher) are failing.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not familiar with the technical side of things so I can't comment on that, but in layman terms one can say that they tried to make flyovers for trucks with clay.


----------

